# Gold nesea



## tolson83 (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of gold nesea? i bought a plant for the LFS and that is what it was labled as. i cant find much info about it. any info would be appreciated...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, it is a new strain developed by Florida Aquatic Nursery. It made its debut at the AGA convention last year. Get it. Its is a nice plant. It is named Nasaea pedicellata 'Golden'.


----------



## tolson83 (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you a ton there really is limited information on this plant. i have high light and co2 so i think it should be ok it looks fine now and as the article states it really does add great color to the aquascape ill have pics up in my journal hopefully tonight


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It's a beautiful plant. I grew it for a while and it seems to need lots of direct light to keep the golden yellow color, otherwise it turns light green. Here's a good article about it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=104&category=genus&spec=Nesaea


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

legomaniac89 said:


> It's a beautiful plant. I grew it for a while and it seems to need lots of direct light to keep the golden yellow color, otherwise it turns light green. Here's a good article about it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=104&category=genus&spec=Nesaea


Wow...I should have, but I hadn't seen this article. I can say that I've tried it a number of times without success and without knowing just why. But, over some weeks now, examining the status of my planted tank, I've come to believe that it has high nitrogen (nitrate) requirements. Then...in this article, it says it right there. So, if you don't provide "high" levels of nitrates, you may well have the results that I had with it, which is a dead stop to any growth and a covering of what I beleive is rba. 

I've increased the nitrate level in my EI-dosing regime, but I haven't seen it around recently because I do want to give this really beautiful plant another try.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought some off aquabid a while back, but when I got it, most of the leaves had fallen off, and it just rotted away within a few days. It was a beautiful plant in the pictures though, I would love to try it again.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

It has pinkish stems along with the yellow leaves. I actually wrote about the plant in TFH magazine a few months ago. I posted about it here in this forum too.










It can go south quickly if conditions aren't right, good light, C02, good circulation. If you have anaerobic conditions, it will melt real fast. It will also turn from yellow to green if you don't have enough light for it, and the intensity of the yellow color can vary greatly.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything seems to say 'medium' or 'high' light for it...would 3 watts per gallon of T12 flourescent bulbs in a 55 gallon tank be high enough, or no? I want to try this one again, but not unless my tank has the right conditions.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I to have had my eye on this plant. I don't know if I should try it out just yet. I have medium light about 2.5 watts per gal of t5 10,000k and 6,700k. I think that's considered the minimum of "medium light output". Anyone have good pics of this plant planted in a tank? All I seem to find is close ups. Looks cool though.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

nismo tetra said:


> I to have had my eye on this plant. I don't know if I should try it out just yet. I have medium light about 2.5 watts per gal of t5 10,000k and 6,700k. I think that's considered the minimum of "medium light output". Anyone have good pics of this plant planted in a tank? All I seem to find is close ups. Looks cool though.


I think that I've tried this plant three times...all without success and before I think I understood what it needs. Here are photos of the first two bunches I acquired...I don't have a photo of the third of the bunches...taken within the first day of putting them into my planted tank.....



















Here's a photo that's representative of what happened to each of the three bunches I acquired...It's nasty-looking and got progressively much worse until the point where it became evident that they had to be discarded....










The hypothesis (or is it a theory...or just a guess?) that I've come to from subsequent experiences with my planted tank is that...in a planted tank, Nesaea sp. "gold" needs rather high lighting (probably at least in the area of 3-wpg for lack of better description) because it needs a consistently "high" level of nitrates and so also needs a good deal of CO2 in its water. Without those conditions, IMO, it's inevitable that the plant will become consumed with algae even where all the other plants in the same tank are just fine and thrive. I'll try it again now that I maintain higher nitrate levels in my planted tank...though, recently, I haven't seen this plant around as I did in the spring and summer.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for the pics Avi and your shared experiences. The high nitrates part is what gets me, because when I test for nitrates I'm always in the red zone. Between 20-50 ppm (low range) on my test card. It has been this way since I setup the tank. Phophorus seems to be at 3 ppm to (could be higher as my test card stops at 3). Even though there "high" as to what seems to be the norm I have not experienced any algae growth or deformed plants so far. But my ammonia and nitrites are 0. I'm on the fence about this plant, looks very cool to me. Maybe I could try a stem or two just to experiment. I dose all fertz and use root tabs regardless of what the test kits say and do a 50% wc weekly. I think I will try a stem or two if I find it around since my water parameters seem to meet what has been suggested so far. My lighting maybe a problem though. Don't know until I try. I would put this where my co2 diffuser is so I know it will get a good hit of co2 and a moving current. Hmmmm......sounds challenging and fun.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

nismo tetra said:


> thanks for the pics Avi and your shared experiences. The high nitrates part is what gets me, because when I test for nitrates I'm always in the red zone. Between 20-50 ppm (low range) on my test card. It has been this way since I setup the tank. Phophorus seems to be at 3 ppm to (could be higher as my test card stops at 3). *Even though there "high" as to what seems to be the norm I have not experienced any algae growth or deformed plants so far. *But my ammonia and nitrates are 0. I'm on the fence about this plant, looks very cool to me. Maybe I could try a stem or two just to experiment. I dose all fertz and use root tabs regardless of what the test kits say and do a 50% wc weekly. I think I will try a stem or two if I find it around since my water parameters seem to meet what has been suggested so far. My lighting maybe a problem though. Don't know until I try. I would put this where my co2 diffuser is so I know it will get a good hit of co2 and a moving current. Hmmmm......sounds challenging and fun.


I'm interested in what result you do get if you try some, even if it's only a few stems. Each time that I tried the Nesaea sp. "gold" the only plant in the tank that really was hit by algae was the....Nesaea. But, like I said, some time after that I recognized that I was not keeping the nitrate level sufficiently high and other plants were affeced with inadequate growth and algae did begin to get a foothld, so I began to test more frequently. I'm going to try this plant again when I come across some...post here if you can, and I will too, regarding the result.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

will do for sure. I know we have a big swap meet coming up in November. Maybe I will get lucky and score a bag and talk to the owner of the plant. There quarterly swap meets so there is usually a nice big turnout. Fingers are crossed.


----------

